# Spoiler : Tour of Oman. 11 - 16 Feb



## thom (8 Feb 2013)

Brad and Chris both to be there, apparently with Brad supporting Chris. Boonen to be there too after injury.
Flattish stages before some hilly things : http://www.steephill.tv/tour-of-oman/


----------



## ayceejay (10 Feb 2013)

Is Cavendish riding do you know? He did well at the TofQ and it will be interesting to see how he works with Boonen, the Froome/Wiggins combo will be interesting too.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. Eurosport seem to be showing coverage a day late for some reason, starting Tuesday. Looks like I will have to avoid this thread until it is all over!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Is Cavendish riding do you know?


 
He's not riding this one. The full start list is here.


----------



## ayceejay (11 Feb 2013)

Merci.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Feb 2013)

_Brad_ and _Chris_ .... and Boonen (_Tom_)....


----------



## thom (11 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Is Cavendish riding do you know? He did well at the TofQ and it will be interesting to see how he works with Boonen, the Froome/Wiggins combo will be interesting too.


Cav's going to the Volta ao Algarve


----------



## Radchenister (11 Feb 2013)

Live text messages - riveting : https://twitter.com/TourofOman_live


----------



## raindog (11 Feb 2013)

So this isn't going to be streamed? If anyone has a link, please post it here.


----------



## smutchin (11 Feb 2013)

According to steephill.tv, there's no live coverage of this one, but there will be daily highlights on Eurosport at 9am (from tomorrow, obviously).


----------



## raindog (11 Feb 2013)

That's a real shame. Looks as if it could be a pretty interesting race.


----------



## smutchin (11 Feb 2013)

Kittel wins. I'd forgotten about him in the discussion of who will be Cav's main rivals this year. He'll be up there, no doubt. Appollonio second. Will be good to see if he gets a chance to shine now he's left Sky. Good luck to him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Feb 2013)

Kittel had some real trouble getting in the right position to even contest sprints in the TdU, which is why we didn't hear much about him. But he's got a lot of natural talent, so he'll be up there this season, if he can get his tactics right.


----------



## thom (11 Feb 2013)




----------



## johnr (11 Feb 2013)

Wiggo currently last after getting caught up behind a crash 2km out, according to the BBC. Sky confident they'll get the 3km rule applied.


----------



## smutchin (12 Feb 2013)

"Hey, I win stage. Why no girls want breasts to sign?"

"Er, Peter, you're not in Europe any more..."


----------



## raindog (12 Feb 2013)

Sagan got over those last climbs with the best - can't wait for the classics to kick off.


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2013)

Good way to kick off his season - has he said that he is going to target the classics?


----------



## Keenbfb (12 Feb 2013)

Results
Tour of Oman 2013, stage two: Fanja in Bidbid to Al Bustan, 146km 

1. Peter Sagan (Svk) Cannondale
2. Tony Gallopin (Fra) RadioShack-Leopard
3. Martin Elmiger (Swi) IAM Cycling 
4. Vincenzo Nibali (Ita) Astana
5. Zdenek Stybar (Cze) Omega Pharma-QuickStep
6. Chris Froome (GBr) Sky
7. Marco Bandiera (Ita) IAM Cycling
8. Marco Marcato (Ita) Vacansoleil-DCM
9. Daryl Impey (RSA) Orica-GreenEdge
10. Nacer Bouhanni (Fra) FDJ


----------



## smutchin (12 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Good way to kick off his season - has he said that he is going to target the classics?


 
"You ask me, Peter, I target win classic? I target win everything. Lose not in vocabulary."


----------



## Radchenister (12 Feb 2013)

Race report stage 2:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QrlXA6jOVE


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Feb 2013)

I am not liking the new UCI regulations that do not allow filming from cars in the last 25k.


----------



## thom (12 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I am not liking the new UCI regulations that do not allow filming from cars in the last 25k.


Agreed - seems a bit pointless if nobody is otherwise filming it, as appears to be the case here.


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Agreed - seems a bit pointless if nobody is otherwise filming it, as appears to be the case here.


 ...but but but isn't it going to be on Eurosport again tomorrow?


----------



## thom (12 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> ...but but but isn't it going to be on Eurosport again tomorrow?


actually you're probably right - here's the Oman tourist board's offering in the mean time :


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2013)

That was a near religious experience Thom!
I'm assuming motorbike normal cams are fine but random cars are not.


----------



## thom (12 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> That was a near religious experience Thom!
> I'm assuming motorbike normal cams are fine but random cars are not.


Yeah - must be an UCI rule to protect broadcasting rights regarding the interesting bits.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Yeah - must be an UCI rule to protect broadcasting rights regarding the interesting bits.


 
Seems so. But I could almost get used to the official Tour of Oman approach to things!


----------



## PpPete (13 Feb 2013)

sure beats a Ligget & Sherwin commentary


----------



## montage (13 Feb 2013)

Sagan again!


----------



## smutchin (13 Feb 2013)

Gallopin is showing good consistency as well. He'll be one to watch.


----------



## montage (13 Feb 2013)

Wiggins dropped? Yeah "peaking" and "don't want to go into the red" and "giro" and bla bla bla but it doesn't look good. Nibali after all is also targeting the Giro and he seems to be doing alright. Let's hope I am wrong, but he did seem to start his training a little late...even admitting to binge drinking until his accident. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about... Sky have proven that they know what they are doing after all


----------



## raindog (13 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> I'm sure it is nothing to worry about...


Stop bloody worrying then


----------



## smutchin (13 Feb 2013)

This makes me smile...


----------



## Radchenister (13 Feb 2013)

Very good, the guy injects just enough humour to stop you thinking precocious talent  .


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> Wiggins dropped? Yeah "peaking" and "don't want to go into the red" and "giro" and bla bla bla but it doesn't look good. Nibali after all is also targeting the Giro and he seems to be doing alright. Let's hope I am wrong, but he did seem to start his training a little late...even admitting to binge drinking until his accident. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about... Sky have proven that they know what they are doing after all


pretty pleased I did not include Wiggins in my teams then.


----------



## raindog (13 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> This makes me smile...
> 
> View attachment 19022


The serene way he floats across the line while the others are still breaking their balls in agony behind him. The lad's got bottle.


----------



## WannabeCyclist (13 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> Wiggins dropped? Yeah "peaking" and "don't want to go into the red" and "giro" and bla bla bla but it doesn't look good. Nibali after all is also targeting the Giro and he seems to be doing alright. Let's hope I am wrong, but he did seem to start his training a little late...even admitting to binge drinking until his accident. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about... Sky have proven that they know what they are doing after all


 
Where'd you hear he started binge drinking. I know he's something of an alcoholic but I haven't heard that.

I don't think he got dropped, on the first stage he got caught behind a crash and didn't get the 3km rule for some reason. He looked alright up the admmitedly small climbs in stage 2.


----------



## Radchenister (13 Feb 2013)

Perhaps he's just letting Froomey have a go as the uncontested boss  ?


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Feb 2013)

WannabeCyclist said:


> *Where'd you hear he started binge drinking. I know he's something of an alcoholic but I haven't heard that.*
> 
> I don't think he got dropped, on the first stage he got caught behind a crash and didn't get the 3km rule for some reason. He looked alright up the admmitedly small climbs in stage 2.


 
He stated he was drinking a lot and not training much up to his accident in an interview. He said that the accident kick started his enthusiasm to train again.


----------



## tigger (13 Feb 2013)

It's difficult to know where Wiggins is form wise at the moment. Froome was stated as the protected man for Oman so it's only a training ride with domestique duties for Wiggins anyway. It's a case of wait and see, but my take is that he got caught out pissing around at the back of the peloton on stage 1, perhaps happy to lose time to Froome to make it clear he's not in the reckoning for this race. Stage 2 was a standard finish with the pack and stage 3 he sat up and rolled in with the rest of the team? Until he races in anger, it's just a guessing game.

That said, he does look quite a lot heavier at the moment compared to last year

http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,27401,17553_8497595,00.html#photo=13


----------



## raindog (13 Feb 2013)

WannabeCyclist said:


> I don't think he got dropped, on the first stage he got caught behind a crash and didn't get the 3km rule for some reason. He looked alright up the admmitedly small climbs in stage 2.


He was "dropped" on today's stage, but I think it was more the fact that he did a hard stint for the team at the front in the last 5ks then just eased off - I don't think he's after a result in Oman.


----------



## Radchenister (13 Feb 2013)

The public expects but the big question is what Sir Wiggo expects from himself (IMO) ?


----------



## thom (13 Feb 2013)

Let's not forget this is only the Tour of Oman guys and that means soundscapes and landscapes:



edit: I love this photo at the finish too :


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Feb 2013)

Yep, I am really warming to this way of doing the highlights. I think they only do it just to rub in the fact that Qatar is so flat an unspectacular in comparison, and if they can't be as rich as Qatar, they can certainly be both quirkier and more scenic.

That was a very strong win by Sagan too - it was the kind of nasty sort sharp shock that Gilbert or Rodriguez would normally kick everyone's arse on, so far from just a straight up sprint.


----------



## Noodley (14 Feb 2013)

Wiggins crisis in Oman.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2013)

Oman is certainly lumpier than Qatar but it is still way down the list of places to go before you die. It looks like a giant quarry or, to be more polite, a landscape garden before they've planted it up.
Love the melodrama of the official highlights though.


----------



## Radchenister (14 Feb 2013)

Picking up on the photos from earlier:


----------



## raindog (14 Feb 2013)

Rodriguez wins.
2. Froome
3. Evans
4. Contador
5. Nibali


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2013)

Whack 'im wins! Now all he needs is a team that is in the big league.


----------



## smutchin (14 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Whack 'im wins! Now all he needs is a team that is in the big league.


 
Lampre has a Scarponi-shaped hole that needs filling... he'd be a good fit, probably. But would he be allowed to move before the end of this season?

d.


----------



## The Couch (14 Feb 2013)

There is no way (that I see) Purito leaving the Tour de France pass him by.
Last year (and it doesn't look bad this year) he is in the best shape of his career, he's not getting any younger and the TdF is less time trial kilometers this year... he's going to the TdF, with or without Katusha

Wiggins again not really in the mix it seems. While he (together with Nibali) is supposed to be much earlier in top-form for the Giro then the rest who are focusing on the Tour. Granted he might be hiding himself, but he didn't really did that last year, since he won everything he started. I have a feeling that my prediction HERE, might have some value  ... but then again let's just wait and see then.

BTW (looking at the ToO before today's result) if Gallopin can maintain this form, do you think he should be considered an outsider for the Ardennes Classics?
Oh and what about Bouhanni, he has actually shown some nice form as well, could he take a nice step forward this year?


----------



## thom (14 Feb 2013)

Nice one Chris Froome - 24 secs to Evans, more to Contador. He should hold on to the win through the final 2 days now and then what will people be saying about Sky's preparation ? 
This could be his first week long stage race victory right ?


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> Lampre has a Scarponi-shaped hole that needs filling... he'd be a good fit, probably. But would he be allowed to move before the end of this season?
> 
> d.


 He was talking as if he'd be moving if Katusha didn't get pro status on appeal but I don't know the contractural position


----------



## smutchin (14 Feb 2013)

I was thinking more of the transfer window - I thought riders were only allowed to switch teams in the close season (or after the World Championships, or whatever it is). Is that not right? Or is the rule only against transfers between Pro Tour teams?

If he's allowed to move by the UCI, I expect he'll find some way to wangle himself out of his Katusha contract if their appeal fails.


----------



## ayceejay (14 Feb 2013)

I watched some old TdF footage last night after the brief show here, the commentary was by Ligget and Sherwin. I had to turn the sound off after a bit. The commentator here makes it all sound like fun which is far more motivating than the dire nonsense of the other two.


----------



## Radchenister (14 Feb 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXANE8kr1fI


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Feb 2013)

The Couch said:


> Wiggins again not really in the mix it seems.


 
He's not supposed to be in the mix. He's just training / riding as a domestique for Froome here. And that was great riding by Froome - from the race write-ups it seems that had he timed it better he could have taken the stage too (not that he needed to).


----------



## montage (14 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Oman is certainly lumpier than Qatar but it is still way down the list of places to go before you die. It looks like a giant quarry or, to be more polite, a landscape garden before they've planted it up.
> Love the melodrama of the official highlights though.


 
I've been lucky enough to visit Oman, and it was simply amazing. The culture, the coast, it's great! There are some beautiful places to see as well, granted a fair bit of sand in between!


----------



## smutchin (14 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He's not supposed to be in the mix. He's just training / riding as a domestique for Froome here. And that was great riding by Froome - from the race write-ups it seems that had he timed it better he could have taken the stage too (not that he needed to).


 
Indeed. The fact that Froome is now race leader suggests Wiggins is doing exactly what is required/expected of him IN THIS RACE.

I'm not making any predictions about Wiggo's form or his chances of winning the Giro until we've seen how he does in the Tour of Romandie. (I'm assuming he'll be defending his title there. Or will he be more likely to use the Tour of the Basque Country as his final Giro preparation?)

Edit: Trying to work out the answer to my own question, I found this typically informative Irish peloton piece from a couple of years ago:
http://www.irishpeloton.com/2011/05/the-best-recipe-for-giro-success/

d.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> I've been lucky enough to visit Oman, and it was simply amazing. The culture, the coast, it's great! There are some beautiful places to see as well, granted a fair bit of sand in between!


 Yeah, but you come from Fareham Monty


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Feb 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Y_4d4jd8Y&list=UUuTaETsuCOkJ0H_GAztWt0Q&index=1


----------



## raindog (14 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> He was talking as if he'd be moving if Katusha didn't get pro status on appeal but I don't know the contractural position


looks as if he's definitely leaving, even if they win the appeal
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rodriguez-will-leave-katusha-if-it-loses-cas-appeal


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2013)

raindog said:


> looks as if he's definitely leaving, even if they win the appeal
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rodriguez-will-leave-katusha-if-it-loses-cas-appeal


I think you may have read that wrong RD.
He has to honour the contract if they win the appeal but he'll go even if they get a wild card TdF entry.

_If CAS rules that Katusha should be awarded a WorldTour licence, Rodriguez will have to respect his contract and stay with the team. If the team is not given a WorldTour place, his contract is not valid and will be free to join another team._


----------



## raindog (14 Feb 2013)

yes, my bad, Rich - thanks


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Feb 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSevuE4aQLA&list=UUghTxvynMBnEnx7_SYQ6sGg&index=1


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Feb 2013)

That last climb looked evil, especially in those temperatures.


----------



## laurence (14 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That last climb looked evil, especially in those temperatures.


 
at least they didn't have to fight their way through a throng of spectators.

pretty dramatic scenery.


----------



## Radchenister (14 Feb 2013)

Feel tired just watching it.


----------



## montage (15 Feb 2013)

Wow they looked shagged! Sagan nearly at a standstill at one point.


----------



## johnr (15 Feb 2013)

I say, some of those chaps had their jerseys unzipped! I thought the coves at the UCI had taken a firm line n that sort of thing.


----------



## thom (15 Feb 2013)

Have to say I was quite impressed at the speed at which Froome passed Contador and Nibali when he decided to go.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2013)

Early days of course but a boost to Froome's confidence.


----------



## smutchin (15 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> Have to say I was quite impressed at the speed at which Froome passed Contador and Nibali when he decided to go.


 
He's obviously learnt from his mistakes in the Vuelta last year. Very encouraging. But still, as rich p says, early days...


----------



## smutchin (15 Feb 2013)

Just seen the results of stage five. Sounds like a cracking finish!
http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/news/15264/8501527/


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2013)

Sounds good for Froome to be able to counter Contador's attacks - it could be an epic year at this rate.


----------



## raindog (15 Feb 2013)

Wish I could warm to the bloke, but I really dislike him.

Just checked out the CN race thread - the Berto fanboys are in a right panic.


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Y_4d4jd8Y&list=UUuTaETsuCOkJ0H_GAztWt0Q&index=1



"...Or will Froome go vroom, vroom...." oh dear, I hope too many others don't use that line.


----------



## The Couch (15 Feb 2013)

No need to worry anylonger for Purito, his team has just been granted Worldtour status.
I guess there will be 19 teams with World Tour status now, unless... they decide to go with 18 teams and still kick out a team.

But they can't be that cruel, right?


----------



## Radchenister (15 Feb 2013)

Thoroughly entertaining Stage 4 - looking forward to today's, this 1 day out of sync business is tedious.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Feb 2013)

Froome seals it with a stage win over Contador and Rodriguez. Well done that man!


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

Go Froomy. Did well to win the stage with the red jersey too. Really took it to the rest of the field and showed what he has to offer.


----------



## thom (15 Feb 2013)

Bjarne Riis comment :
Asked if the result in Oman had any bearing on the Tour de France in July, Riis said: "If we have to read [into it] then right now we'd have to say that [Bradley] Wiggins is preparing to help Froome in the Tour. But he might not agree."


----------



## smutchin (15 Feb 2013)

Contador doesn't need to win these early races in the same way Froome does. It's like Wiggo last year - Sky used the early races to familiarise him with the extra pressures that come with being a team and race leader. This will be valuable experience for Froome, but Contador has more than enough of that kind of experience already.


----------



## thom (15 Feb 2013)




----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2013)

We don't know if Contador is as well-prepared as he will be in July. Horse steak on the menu?


----------



## jifdave (15 Feb 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BieXRXFgvCU&list=UUghTxvynMBnEnx7_SYQ6sGg&index=1
shows the finish and attacks a little better


----------



## jifdave (16 Feb 2013)

as expected, froome in the bunch for the gc win


----------



## raindog (16 Feb 2013)

Bouhanni won today's stage in front of Goss. Coming along very nicely is Bouhanni.
Sounded like a fast and furious last few ks - Nibali got dropped from the leading bunch.


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2013)

Goss is becoming the Raymond Poulidor of sprinting


----------



## thom (16 Feb 2013)

Excellent - really pleased for Froome. Sure this is early season and unimportant in the large but this is the first stage race victory for Chris who has demonstrated the talent to get close in the past. It looks like there can be a fun year ahead with Froome, Contador, Rodriguez and perhaps others getting in the mix of some pretty aggressive and exciting cycling. It augurs well that Froome has shown he can come out on top on his day.


----------



## Radchenister (16 Feb 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CivgHldR0w


----------



## jifdave (16 Feb 2013)

good to see a decent highlight package


----------



## Radchenister (16 Feb 2013)

That was great viewing - wonder what the chats were about over the last few minutes?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2013)

Looking at the shoulder to shoulder stuff and the 'chats' between Froome and Contador, I have a feeling we are have a very tasty season lined up...


----------



## ayceejay (16 Feb 2013)

I have noticed that a lot of the young riders in the early breakaways have a much slower cadence than was once the norm. There were some nasty climbs for sure but is this a new trend?


----------



## BJH (16 Feb 2013)

Congratulations must go to Froome - taking any race ahead of the field he was up against is a fantastic result


----------



## thom (16 Feb 2013)

At one point I really thought the commentator made an awful lot of the chat between Contador and Froome. It's their job to talk stuff up up I didn't buy it all.


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2013)

I don't know what to make of the 'chat'. It looked like AC started it but I can't imagine what he could say. It was hardly incumbent on Froome to do his share of the work since he already had the jersey.
There'll be more at steak stake later in the season though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> I don't know what to make of the 'chat'.


 
Contador: Hey, Froome, can you get me some of that 'horse' you have in England?

Froome: fark Off, Steak Boy.

Contador: Come off it, everyone knows you've got some. Give me some 'horse'...


----------



## Noodley (16 Feb 2013)

A good stage win for Bouhanni and great to see Kenny Elissonde winning best young rider


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2013)

Finally, some highlights packages available for Stage 6:


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2013)

And the last stirring musical offering from the official race organization. I'm going to miss these! Thiss ne has the added bonus of showing Chris Froome officially opening the local bike hire scheme!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Contador: Hey, Froome, can you get me some of that 'horse' you have in England?
> 
> Froome: f*** Off, Steak Boy.
> 
> Contador: Come off it, everyone knows you've got some. Give me some 'horse'...


yip, Froome found some extra horse power on that climb the other day.


----------



## montage (17 Feb 2013)

I don't think the convo between Froome and Bertie was all that much to read into - maybe a bit of encouragement for Bertie to do some more work but no more... the "elbows" just looked like a minor wobble. What a great race to watch this has been - looking forward to round 2!


----------



## Radchenister (17 Feb 2013)

A parting shot I found interesting - it harks of a man who really means business this season; Froome opted to cycle the 18K back to the hotel solo, most likely taking a head clearing spin back to base to shake off the hype and remind himself to keep it real (perhaps?):
http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,27401,28399_8506470,00.html#photo=27


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Feb 2013)

Does Matt Goss mean 2nd place in Australian?? Seriously can't remember anyone getting narrowly beat so many times........


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

I enjoyed that race!

The delayed Eurosport coverage was a pain because I had to keep out of here all week to avoid the spoilers. Many thanks to the BBC for their scrolling news ticker which caught me out, despite me having the channel change button ready to press before they did their sports coverage ...  

Sagan and Froome were very impressive.

I was surprised by how interesting Oman was. Okay, it was arid, but it was very _lumpy_ and arid and the people looked lovely. I don't suppose that I will ever get to go there, but I will certainly make sure that I watch the Tour of Oman every year!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I enjoyed that race!
> 
> The delayed Eurosport coverage was a pain because I had to keep out of here all week to avoid the spoilers. Many thanks to the BBC for their scrolling news ticker which caught me out, despite me having the channel change button ready to press before they did their sports coverage ...
> 
> ...


I came on here after the first race only to discover Sagan won the 2nd race!! In my confusion i did not return until after race 6. 
​


----------



## beastie (18 Feb 2013)

Is it really worth avoiding the result for a whole day just to watch a 2 bit half hour highlights package ruined by the idiot ramblings of that verbal diarrhea ridden fool.


----------



## Norry1 (18 Feb 2013)

beastie said:


> Is it really worth avoiding the result for a whole day just to watch a 2 bit half hour highlights package ruined by the idiot ramblings of that verbal diarrhea ridden fool.


 
Yes .... but I know what you mean.

Overall a good tour to watch. Some of the roads made me want to go ride them - although that isn't very likely.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Feb 2013)

Some clever riding by Froome - well done sir.


----------



## beastie (18 Feb 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Yes .... but I know what you mean.
> 
> Overall a good tour to watch. Some of the roads made me want to go ride them - although that isn't very likely.


Oh I thought it had some good racing. The official highlights package beats CK commentary any day though.(and it didn't even have any commentary)


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Feb 2013)

I'd love to ride out there, the roads looked super smooth, but defiantly NOT in the summer months


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2013)

I still find I can't warm to Froome but it looks like we're set up for some cracking racing this season.


----------



## smutchin (18 Feb 2013)

For some reason I can't quite put my finger on right now, I find I can warm to Froome more than I can to Contador.


----------



## thom (18 Feb 2013)

I like Froome - he's talented but shy and working out the politics of how to exist in a team mostly built with another rider in mind. I reckon he will end his career with a considerably better road palmares than Wiggins will and that in doing so he will provide much entertainment in the UK along the way. Which is not to denigrate Wiggins' trailblazing grand tour success but to point out the very best years of his career are ahead of Froome.


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2013)

I've been a fan of Wiggins' fresh, shoot from the hip (and mouth) approach to PR in contrast to the mundane, trite guff most riders give us but I don't think the way he has handled the Froome affair reflects too well on him. The way he has behaved when they're in public together, the lack of even a congratulatory handshake after the London TT, not lining up together at the start in Oman etc.
He is still saying he'll defend the yellow jersey if he feels fit enough. It may be the case but the team orders are the thing and he should toe the line in public at least.


----------



## tug benson (18 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> I've been a fan of Wiggins' fresh, shoot from the hip (and mouth) approach to PR in contrast to the mundane, trite guff most riders give us but I don't think the way he has handled the Froome affair reflects too well on him. The way he has behaved when they're in public together, the lack of even a congratulatory handshake after the London TT, not lining up together at the start in Oman etc.
> He is still saying he'll defend the yellow jersey if he feels fit enough. It may be the case but the team orders are the thing and he should toe the line in public at least.


 
through gritted teeth from wiggins?








i like froome, but i worry about wiggins ego at the tour


----------



## tigger (18 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> I like Froome - he's talented but shy and working out the politics of how to exist in a team mostly built with another rider in mind. I reckon he will end his career with a considerably better road palmares than Wiggins will and that in doing so he will provide much entertainment in the UK along the way. Which is not to denigrate Wiggins' trailblazing grand tour success but to point out the very best years of his career are ahead of Froome.



I agree with all of this except your very first statement. I just can't warm to him. He just doesn't have the personality I need in my sporting heroes.


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> I've been a fan of Wiggins' fresh, shoot from the hip (and mouth) approach to PR in contrast to the mundane, trite guff most riders give us but I don't think the way he has handled the Froome affair reflects too well on him. The way he has behaved when they're in public together, the lack of even a congratulatory handshake after the London TT, not lining up together at the start in Oman etc.
> He is still saying he'll defend the yellow jersey if he feels fit enough. It may be the case but the team orders are the thing and he should toe the line in public at least.


 
I agree but the very thing that makes him fresh is the same thing that stops him toeing the line, it's his fatal flaw, at least he's not a sociopath.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Feb 2013)

tigger said:


> I agree with all of this except your very first statement. I just can't warm to him. He just doesn't have the personality I need in my sporting heroes.


 
This isn't a sleight and is more of a rhetorical question, but why do we place emphasis on a sportsperson's personality?

Would we remember their personality 20 years down the line?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> This isn't a sleight and is more of a rhetorical question, but why do we place emphasis on a sportsperson's personality?
> 
> Would we remember their personality 20 years down the line?


Fair enough but I think this bit of the thread is about how we watch and align ourselves with the battles in the present. CF and AC are looking like the people to watch and I don't think either are ''sympa.'' So in a way my head is looking forward to the battles much more than my heart is.


----------



## Radchenister (18 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> This isn't a sleight and is more of a rhetorical question, but why do we place emphasis on a sportsperson's personality?
> 
> Would we remember their personality 20 years down the line?


 
Interesting take on it, not sure I'm following you though ... I've got a feeling they'll (meaning every person in a pub) be talking about last year's TdF winner like they have the '66 World Cup for at least 50 years ... as long as cycling is kept in the focus of the public IMO.

In this family 'Sir Brad' can do no wrong, even when he does a few things wrong  ... people like him because the fan thing requires some empathy and he's hit the Zeitgeist perfectly, there's not much to look forward to in the news these days and a 'normal bloke from Kilburn' chalks up at the front of the TdF, is refreshingly rude to journalists and the wider media, yes he says what he thinks to everyone but does it with wry British humour and a lack of any real malice; he has put cycling right back in focus ... my kids report that they talk about him in lessons at school.

Froome offers less in the way of a media riling reportable character but as long as he produces racing like in this tour, then no-one will be too bothered.


----------



## thom (18 Feb 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Froome offers less in the way of a media riling reportable character but as long as he produces racing like in this tour, then no-one will be too bothered.


He's beat Contador, something Wiggins has never done (I think) and probably never will do.
He can be really big and Sir Brad can see that.


----------



## tigger (18 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> This isn't a sleight and is more of a rhetorical question, but why do we place emphasis on a sportsperson's personality?
> 
> Would we remember their personality 20 years down the line?



It does seem a bit sad in this celebrity obsessed world but I think it's only natural for people to be interested in people. I read lots of biographies of all types, but probably more cyclists biographies than any other genre. Much of the appeal of the sport is built upon nostalgia, romance and acts of human suffering, so it's important I think that our champions are also our heroes. Lets say for example Cav and Froome were both sprinters and won the same number of races, in the same style etc etc. Who's biography would you rather read?

Taking this on a step and debasing the argument somewhat. I'm sure Froome is a lovely guy, but there's something about him I just cannot warm to and In a way I don't trust him.

Edit, that said, he is a very talented bike rider and I suppose he should be judged on that. If the main players all hit form at the Tour this could be one hell of a summer and maybe I'll warm to Froome in the end?!


----------



## Hont (19 Feb 2013)

FWIW I quite like Froome, but he's not properly British is he, so I'll always prefer Sir Brad, even though he can be crass at times.


----------



## tug benson (19 Feb 2013)

Hont said:


> FWIW I quite like Froome, but he's not properly British is he, so I'll always prefer Sir Brad, even though he can be crass at times.


 
he`s as british as wiggins


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2013)

That is a moot point.


----------



## oldroadman (19 Feb 2013)

It would be easy to get irritated at some of the comments, but overall it's interesting that tere are now two Brits at the top of the tree, and likely to stay there a while, so we now have almost football-fan like camps developing. To think, a few years ago a single Brit placing top ten in any major race made him/her a hero, and nobody cared what their "personality" was like. How times change!


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2013)

I like Cav best.


----------



## thom (19 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> but overall it's interesting that tere are now two Brits at the top of the tree


3 surely : Froome, Wiggins and Cavendish ;-)
Spoilt for choice really !


----------



## oldroadman (19 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> 3 surely : Froome, Wiggins and Cavendish ;-)
> Spoilt for choice really !


Fair point, I should have included the phrase "GC riders" after "Brit." Cav's clearly a hero with a different - and no less worthy - agenda to exploit his brilliant talent.


----------



## montage (19 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> It would be easy to get irritated at some of the comments, but overall it's interesting that tere are now two Brits at the top of the tree, and likely to stay there a while, so we now have almost football-fan like camps developing. To think, a few years ago a single Brit placing top ten in any major race made him/her a hero, and nobody cared what their "personality" was like. How times change!


 
I'd be over the moon if either won - though to be honest, it's almost an expectation that one will win, and will be a disappointment if one only managed 2nd. It would be nice to see Brad beat a full field though. I don't reckon Contador and his amigos would have had a chance last year, shame he never raced it.


----------



## montage (19 Feb 2013)

thom said:


> 3 surely : Froome, Wiggins and Cavendish ;-)
> Spoilt for choice really !


 
....wait until the classics season, might need two hands to count them if we are lucky!


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2013)

According to the Cycling Weekly table of greatest British cyclists ever, Cav is above Wiggo, and Robert Millar is still above both of them. Robert Millar... Now, there's a cyclist with a personality! And imagine how much more he could have acheived if he'd had the backing and resources of a Team Sky...


----------



## thom (19 Feb 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Fair point, I should have included the phrase "GC riders" after "Brit." Cav's clearly a hero with a different - and no less worthy - agenda to exploit his brilliant talent.


And to our shame, we should qualify this quickly as within the male peloton because some of the British women are rather good too, Pooley and Armitstead in particular.


----------



## Hont (21 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> he`s as british as wiggins


Well in terms of lineage, probably more so, but he didn't grow up in Britain, has never lived here, shows no sign of wanting to, and raced under a Kenyan licence initially. What I'm saying is it's hard to feel patriotic when cheering him on.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Feb 2013)

Hont said:


> Well in terms of lineage, probably more so, but he didn't grow up in Britain, has never lived here, shows no sign of wanting to, and raced under a Kenyan licence initially. What I'm saying is it's hard to feel patriotic when cheering him on.


 
I'm interested in how British cyclists do, but in terms of cheering people on, I'm more interested in attitude and style.


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2013)

I'm with Hont here. I like to support the Brits/English in almost all sports just to give it an extra element of interest and fervour. For all I know, Greipel may be a much nicer bloke than Cav, but it's Cav I want to win the sprint.
I get less pleasure from Kevin Pietersen scoring a century than I do from Alastair Cook say. Nothing in particular against Froome but I see Wiggins as more English/British.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm with Hont here. I like to support the Brits/English in almost all sports just to give it an extra element of interest and fervour. For all I know, Greipel may be a much nicer bloke than Cav, but it's Cav I want to win the sprint.


 
For me it's more the case that Cav is more interesting and unpredictable.


----------



## rich p (21 Feb 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> For me it's more the case that Cav is more interesting and unpredictable.


I like to be partisan even in a football match where I'm neutral, I end up supporting one side generally.
On University Challenge I manage to pick a side too


----------



## smutchin (21 Feb 2013)

Froome ensured his eternal place in my affections on stage 17 of the Vuelta in 2011. 

d.


----------

